
Html - Edyfy
I am a beginner in using programming languages. I will love to learn about. Thank you
======
sebg
[https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/Learn/HTML/Introduction_...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/Learn/HTML/Introduction_to_HTML) is a good starting place...

------
smt88
Hacker News is not the best place to learn HTML. Here is a better place to
start:

[https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/Learn/HTML](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/Learn/HTML)

There may also be message boards that are about learning HTML and other web
standards, and those would be more appropriate places to post your questions.

------
ajroas
yeah, probably not the best place for that question. a good start aside from
mozilla could be: [http://www.w3schools.com/](http://www.w3schools.com/) happy
learning.

